# Irina Shayk walks the Runway during the Givenchy Show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Menswear Spring/Summer 2015 in Paris - June 27,2014 (18x)



## Mandalorianer (29 Juni 2014)

​


----------



## BlueLynne (29 Juni 2014)

wie kann man eine schöne Frau nur so häßlich anziehen  :thx: for Irina


----------



## MrLeiwand (29 Juni 2014)

vielen dank für irina


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juni 2014)

An dem Outfit/Style stören mich eigentlich nur die Kopfbedeckung und das Make-up an den Augen (Wimpern)!

:thx: für hot Irina! :thumbup:


----------



## stuftuf (29 Juni 2014)

für eine Modenschau zu viel Unterwäsche


----------



## badassqueen (14 Juli 2014)

für hot Irina!


----------

